# Fog Light - Cracked Glass - DIY Repair



## V35 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey all! First post, we just recently picked up an '05 SE. We bought it AS IS, so it needed a couple things. One was a fog light due to a cracked lens (Silly Nissan using Glass for fog lights!). The dealer wanted between $200-300 for one. I decided to fix it myself for now since we will be replacing them with LED ones from The Retrofit Source Inc later anyways. 

Thought I'd share in case anyone else feels like doing this! Will last much longer than glass also. I used Polycarbonate, trimmed it to size, then trimmed the internal bezel inside the fog light so the lens could fit flush. If I were to do it again I'd paint a black "ring" around the outer 1/2" of the replacement lens so that you cannot see the sealant when it's reassembled. I may still do that for fit/finish reasons, but again, I"m replacing them later anyways. 

Less chatter, more splatter, here's some pictures! Any questions just ask away 

Glass lens pieces and silicone all removed:


Polycarbonate sheet:


Trimming to size:


Internal 'bezel' needs to be trimmed flat:



Ready:


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice. But you can get 2 new fog lights from Ebay (UK) for $100 CAD including shipping. Then cover them with 3M rock film. 
EBAY Fog Lights


----------



## V35 (Jul 19, 2015)

".I decided to fix it myself for now since we will be replacing them with LED ones from The Retrofit Source Inc later anyways. "

That's awesome to know though thank you! Also we want the vehicle on the road, can't wait on over seas shipping


----------

